# In pain!



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

Today I am having a really bad day. Went from being really constipated to having the runs. I been up since 4:30 this morning having marbles to regular to liquid. From 6 am in the morning and being at work I have had the runs all day still do. Don't know what to do feel really sick. 😞 I follow a strict diet ! help!!


----------



## Julie. (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello. Do you take any medicine? It might be helpful in emergencies like that one.


----------



## Boutique (Sep 24, 2014)

Please read my post here in Stories - I finally found relief after 25 yrs of IBS D


----------

